# Soaring energy prices & aquascaping



## Jetpack_Badger (10 Mar 2022)

Wondering whether any members are concerned about the energy requirements of their hobby in light of rising energy prices?
I'm also wondering whether aquatic shops will be raising prices as a direct result of the costs of maintaining their tanks?

I'm on verge of completing the home renovations blocking my new setup, but the increased running costs are food for thought.


----------



## Qwedfg (10 Mar 2022)

Here in the US prices have already gone up significantly on fish. The guy at my lfs said it’s because the cost of shipping has gone up and is almost twice as expensive as it used to be.  I’m sure with fuel costs on the rise shipping prices will continue to increase as well.  I just got back into the hobby after a 5 year hiatus and decided to go with a 60cm aquarium vs 120 cm due to increased costs.


----------



## castle (10 Mar 2022)

I have the plans, and plumbing in place for a 1600L tank, but to run that is looking to cost around £1000 a year now  The marine tank is another large cost. When you factor it in, I have to worry about it a bit. If I explain to the lass I date, 150£ a month is on electricity for the aquariums she may not like them as much. £150 a month is still a swallowable amount though, for a hobby I enjoy etc.

Fish costs are rising, but that doesn't bother me much, always felt fish were too cheap anyway.

Regardless, almost everything will be going temperate, which suits me fine anyway. I've gotten into buckets (big ones) in the greenhouse, again.


----------



## Nick potts (10 Mar 2022)

Energy costs are certainly going to be a factor in deciding on any new setups, but fishkeeping is pretty much my only hobby so I won't be giving it up in the foreseeable. Also all my tanks are run heaterless.



castle said:


> Fish costs are rising, but that doesn't bother me much, always felt fish were too cheap anyway.



Fish prices are another thing for me. My LFS has IMO got prices that are just far too high, as an example I was considering another reef tank, but at £60 for a clownfish and coral prices are eyewatering so I had to put it on hold unless I can find another place.

Freshwater is just as bad, nearly £4 for a neon tetra, £20 for a bosemani rainbow, as I result in I now use Pets@home a lot more, luckily my local one is pretty good.


----------



## castle (10 Mar 2022)

We might have to disagree a little on fish costs though @Nick potts , which 60£ for a clownfish seems steep to me, long gone (and rightly so) are the days of £1 neons, or 50p neons depending on how old you are


----------



## Nick potts (10 Mar 2022)

castle said:


> We might have to disagree a little on fish costs though @Nick potts , which 60£ for a clownfish seems steep to me, long gone (and rightly so) are the days of £1 neons, or 50p neons depending on how old you are



I can still get neons at £1 each, and even pets at home have reasonable prices. What is it you don't like about the cheap prices? (they are mass bred in huge volumes), is it that people see them as cheap and do not care about their care all that much?

I agree that prices need to go up in some cases, but some prices are just getting ridiculous IMO


----------



## Unexpected (10 Mar 2022)

Here in New Mexico USA, my natural gas bill has doubled and electricity has increase by 70 dollars from this time last year. Hopefully Spring comes early to off set these prices.


----------



## Qwedfg (10 Mar 2022)

Unexpected said:


> Here in New Mexico USA, my natural gas bill has doubled and electricity has increase by 70 dollars from this time last year. Hopefully Spring comes early to off set these prices.


Yep just called about oil to see where it was at and the place quoted me at 5.40 per gallon when we paid under 3 earlier this winter.


----------



## castle (10 Mar 2022)

Nick potts said:


> I can still get neons at £1 each, and even pets at home have reasonable prices. What is it you don't like about the cheap prices? (they are mass bred in huge volumes), is it that people see them as cheap and do not care about their care all that much?
> 
> I agree that prices need to go up in some cases, but some prices are just getting ridiculous IMO



Overall I don’t like cheap prices as people see cheap as replaceable. I’d rather they cost a bit more, it makes people want to look after their investment.


----------



## MirandaB (10 Mar 2022)

Whilst fishkeeping is my only hobby I've had to be realistic about the rising energy costs and the fact that the majority of my costs are down to the tanks so I've cut down a fair few and now sticking to mostly temperate fish.
I think any lfs that isn't giving serious thought to expanding their temperate range is being extremely short sighted in view of the current climate.
You only have to see the massive increase in tanks for sale on FB etc to see people are beginning to panic although for the majority that one tank they have is not adding much to their bill if they took the trouble to work it out properly.
I'm with @castle on fish cost,the more expensive they become perhaps the more people will care about them...cheap fish are seen as disposable and that's something that needs to stop.
I have no problem with paying a premium price for a healthy fish that I particularly want,my zhoui were £25 each and to me worth every penny of that.


----------



## John q (10 Mar 2022)

MirandaB said:


> I have no problem with paying a premium price for a healthy fish


Same here. I've no qualms in travelling  a 60 mile round trip to a fish store that I know will charge me more money for good quality healthy fish. 
I could purchase them locally (which would be preferable in supporting local economy etc) unfortunately a lot of lfs, including mine, work on the Tesco principle "pile it high and sell it cheap." If we want cheap we have to accept quality generally suffers.


----------



## rebel (10 Mar 2022)

In Australia we are looking at falling energy prices potentially due to renewables.
Only problem is we don't have nuclear which would be really nice to complement solar.

What's your yearly energy cost for the fishies?


----------



## tam (11 Mar 2022)

I think a lot of people think tanks take a lot, but use a lot more on other household appliances if they actually worked it out. It depends on the tank you run though obviously if you are running high tech and towards the upper temperature range you are using a lot more. I think my lights/heater/filter adds up to about 100w if I have everything running, but really the lights are dimmed and off half the time, heater kicks in/out and is only maintaining 24oC so in summer not a lot over room temp. If you haven't already, you'd save more switching your room lights off  for better tank viewing and watching the fish rather than the TV


----------



## Conort2 (11 Mar 2022)

I’m more than happy to pay x-amount for certain desirable fish that I’m after. Unfortunately I like stuff that often isn’t run of the mill so that can be a case of paying a bit more to get what I want.



Nick potts said:


> 20 for a bosemani rainbow,


That’s abit steep! 

Prices can vary massively, some establishments seem to be taking abit of liberty with their pricing but then again I don’t have a clue what rates they have to pay to keep their business open. I’m sure this varies across the country.


----------



## ScareCrow (11 Mar 2022)

I've been looking into solar with battery backup for my next place. With rising energy costs the pay back time for solar reduces. The added benefit is the more tanks I add, then theoretically the more the pay back time reduces (as long as I don't exceed the systems capabilities) 

With regards to fish prices I was a bit shocked having not bought fish for about 6 years to see they've almost doubled for most of the mass produced "bread and butter" fish and find it strange that something like a wild collected fish like khulis haven't changed much and are still around £1.50ea. 
While I do agree it does make a lot of people think more about getting them, it also makes it prohibitively expensive to others that might really care for the fish regardless of the cost. 
I've loved this hobby since I was 5. I don't know what the average pocket money currently is or if it's linked to inflation but as a kid now, I'd be struggling to buy fish let alone keeping groups of schooling species.


----------



## Wookii (11 Mar 2022)

ScareCrow said:


> I've been looking into solar with battery backup for my next place. With rising energy costs the pay back time for solar reduces.



We have too - especially as we got a letter from EDF this week saying our energy charges were going up by £1,300 a year from April 

I think you have to forget batteries for the moment though, their prices are through the roof due to the nickel and chip shortages, and cost almost as much as the solar system itself!


----------



## kayjo (11 Mar 2022)

I put a Kilo-Watt Meter on  my 29 gal. tank to see how much electricity it consumes.   In the summer it came out to $8.45 US per month (I pay .18/kwhr).  In the winter it would cost more because the tank heater runs in the winter.  I have 2 other tanks which have similar electrical demands, so the total comes out to about $25/mo US in electricity for the 3 tanks.   I also have a 35 gal. insulated reservoir with heater in the basement for water changes.

Ten years ago I started a design for a  battery power pack for fish keepers that would kick in when the power goes out.  It was going to cost $250K to prototype it.  The local university said they could do it for $90-120K.  I bought a generator for $1K that runs my fish tanks and all the essentials in the house.  

When I stocked my African tank 11 years ago the fish were $5 each for Calvus, Julidochromis, Cyprochromis and Ocellatus.  They all sell for about $25 ea. now. 

I do have a small privately owned LFS that ocassionally has something interesting.  His prices are actually cheaper than any online retailers even without shipping.   I get almost all of my fish online simply because there is little variety available to me locally.   The problem with buying online is the shipping costs.   I'm not likely to buy only 2 fish I've been wanting when the shipping is many times more expensive than the fish themselves.  Consequently I only buy large orders that make the shipping more reasonable.  Another down side to this is you general don't want to dump a large number of fish into a tank all at once, especially a new tank.


----------



## Wookii (11 Mar 2022)

kayjo said:


> I pay .18/kwhr



That's very cheap - to give you a comparison, our new rate from 1st April will be 27.63p/kWh - that's $0.36/kWh (at current EX rates).


----------



## kayjo (11 Mar 2022)

OUCH!  

At .18 we are one of the more expensive states in US.


----------



## ScareCrow (11 Mar 2022)

Wookii said:


> I think you have to forget batteries for the moment though, their prices are through the roof due to the nickel and chip shortages, and cost almost as much as the solar system itself!


Ah I didn't realise that. I've been looking at what other people have done on YouTube and I guess their setups were done pre the beginning of the end of the world (aka 2020).
I've also been thinking about Jean Pain heating as an additional source of heat for a fish room but wouldn't be sufficient for a house, unless you've got room for a steaming............compost mountain in your garden.
What about having aquariums with sides, back and base made of metal and glass front. They'd double as radiators and that way you'd *need* one in every room


----------



## andy198712 (11 Mar 2022)

I do echo what has been said in terms of, it may surprise you how much your tank costs to run, when I checked mine it was less then I thought by a good measure. if the smart meter was to be believed. 

I think where it jumps up is multiple tanks, as you double everything (versus just having a larger tank) 

Gotta say though, I do love my tank and it brings me joy, relaxation and clears the mind...... and occasionally stress and a potential  money pit lol


----------



## John q (11 Mar 2022)

Wookii said:


> That's very cheap - to give you a comparison, our new rate from 1st April will be 27.63p/kWh


Ouch!!! I'm fixed until August at 18.31 p/kWh and 22.75 p/p day standing charge. Guess I'm going to need some vaseline when the fixed rate ends.


andy198712 said:


> Gotta say though, I do love my tank and it brings me joy, relaxation and clears the mind...... and occasionally stress and a potential money pit lol



I think that's the thing here, there are far more expensive hobbies we could have.
Also the weekly running costs for electricity alone, even at these inflated prices would be far less than a weekly session with a de stressing councillor. Which for me is the benefit my tanks provide.


----------



## MichaelJ (11 Mar 2022)

kayjo said:


> OUCH!
> 
> At .18 we are one of the more expensive states in US.



Here in Minnesota electricity is (only) up about 5% - currently its $ 0.14 per kWh (with tax and everything). Still  cheap. And water is about the same as its been for years..  so currently no impact for me vs the hobby.

We've seen Natural gas skyrocketing however - it's now almost 75% more expensive per therm (a Therm is roughly 100 cu. ft. of N.G) compared to same time last year.  We pay now $1.11 per Therm.  Which is a big deal during the winter here in Minnesota.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## dean (12 Mar 2022)

Here in uk the lfs will have no choice but to increase the prices of everything in a stock tank , plants shrimp snails fish etc they all use up electricity 
I know the owner of a good lfs and they currently pay £1000 per week on electricity so there’s no way they could swallow the extra £500 per week 

If you have one or two smaller tanks 400 litres or less the extra cost really isn’t going to be that much

On the other hand if you have have something that costs a lot to run now like a heated koi pond or a XL aquarium then maybe it will hit your pocket a lot harder and it may be the stick that brakes the camels back 

To put it into context I went for a pub lunch yesterday and paid £15 for pie and chips, yes it was nice but it doesn’t give me the hours of pleasure my tanks do 

If planning an XL project then I would suggest you look at the wattage of the pumps etc that you would use, it will be another criteria of choosing equipment 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Garuf (12 Mar 2022)

Perhaps if this is to be the new normal, it will see a push for greater efficiency pumps and leds? 
Remember when leds came out and it meant 24w ish of led seemed like it was going to be the new normal for lighting?


----------



## LondonAquascaper (15 Mar 2022)

I have three tanks, two 45l and one 160l, and energy costs don't concern me. I don't run them particularly warm, and most of my lights are on 50% or less. I think I worked it out once and it was only a few pounds per month. 

Also who is buying £4 neon tetras? You can get them from Tropco for 91p..... 

All in all unless you've got monster tanks, or reef tanks, or only buy ADA gear,  this is not a particularly expensive hobby in my opinion.


----------



## rebel (17 Mar 2022)

Does anyone here have negative energy bills due to offset from solar?


----------



## MichaelJ (17 Mar 2022)

rebel said:


> Does anyone here have negative energy bills due to offset from solar?


Not our household, but my in-laws'... but they are in Arizona, United States... in their area it's sunny 300 days a year!

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (17 Mar 2022)

rebel said:


> Does anyone here have negative energy bills due to offset from solar?



Early adopters of Solar in the UK got an extremely generous rate per kW hour sold back to the grid. So yes, they probably do (monetarily) even now and it was a 25 year guaranteed rate from point of joining the FIT scheme.

They also based the projected average solar production for the UK for the FIT on figures from Spain I believe. Not so smart. That might not be true but was told this by a Solar installer 🤷🏻‍♂️ 

The FIT scheme has now been replaced with a pitiful return on selling back to the grid. A lot of folks have electric cars now though and use things like the Zappi to store excess production in car batteries using smart tech. You can charge your car preferentially using Solar, very handy for folks who are retired, not so much if you need to go to work and are away during daylight hours.

Others can still capitalise on excess production by primarily pushing excess into heating hot water to offset gas use. Another way of storing that energy instead of selling back at low rates of return by comparison.


----------



## Wookii (17 Mar 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Early adopters of Solar in the UK got an extremely generous rate per kW hour sold back to the grid. So yes, they probably do (monetarily) even now and it was a 25 year guaranteed rate from point of joining the FIT scheme.
> 
> They also based the projected average solar production for the UK for the FIT on figures from Spain I believe. Not so smart. That might not be true but was told this by a Solar installer 🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> ...



I think solar is the way we'll go on our new house, I'm just a little disappointed that the solar tech doesn't seem to have advanced a great deal - we're still stuck on panels operating at 20% odd efficiency. When you consider the first panels in the 60's were already at 14% efficiency. Hopefully recent increased demand will drive further innovation.

We had some quotes before Christmas for a solar system on our works factory (only light engineering - mainly hand tools and lighting, no high power draw heavy machinery), and were told that we'd need to cover every inch of south facing roof space with 72 panels, and that still wouldn't get us to 100% of our usage!

The technology really needs to catch up quickly - once they get closer to 50% it becomes a much more attractive proposition.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (17 Mar 2022)

Wookii said:


> I think solar is the way we'll go on our new house, I'm just a little disappointed that the solar tech doesn't seem to have advanced a great deal - we're still stuck on panels operating at 20% odd efficiency. When you consider the first panels in the 60's were already at 14% efficiency. Hopefully recent increased demand will drive further innovation.
> 
> We had some quotes before Christmas for a solar system on our works factory (only light engineering - mainly hand tools and lighting, no high power draw heavy machinery), and were told that we'd need to cover every inch of south facing roof space with 72 panels, and that still wouldn't get us to 100% of our usage!
> 
> The technology really needs to catch up quickly - once they get closer to 50% it becomes a much more attractive proposition.



Went that way here @Wookii 

In terms of energy savings for aquariums, not necessarily monetary savings, the tanks here run on Solar for their lighting periods during the majority of the year.

4.44kWh system with deliberate clipping (all panels west facing). This gives high/maximum energy production from midday onwards.

The sum energy consumption of all the tanks during their photoperiod is between 700w and 800w per hour. Heaters will shift this figure but majority of the tanks are matched to ambient house temp (21C). Heaters don’t click on for long and doesn’t raise consumption beyond production.

Lights on at midday, so the energy requirement during the photoperiod is provided by solar for an estimated 9 months of the year in it’s entirety. Just heaters and filters running off the grid for the rest of the day.

Capitalising on the excess can be done through laundry during Solar production. Washing machines usually have a 3kW heater in them and only cold water supply. If you’ve got kids there will always be a daily wash so it adds up. Another is flicking on the immersion heater on the hot water tank if you got one if you are producing excess.

Teamed up the Solar here with air conditioning. Alternative means of heating the building and using energy from solar production in colder months. Also allows for climate control of the building in summer. Double glazing in the UK is designed to let heat in, but not allow heat out. Our homes are designed like ovens and summers are getting hotter at peak.

Tech getting more efficient will happen, but changing your behaviour reaps good rewards at the moment. The capital needed upfront seems less sensible without incentives like the FIT scheme. But Solar can offer flexibility and some insurance against energy price hikes.

Still find it absurd we live on a fairly large island and tidal energy has received no investment. We had a good nuclear program, enough to lay energy cables to the continent as we should have been exporting to France… but then Thatcher… and now we buy electricity from the continent.

Got Fusion going for five seconds (yay) but the tides are very dependable in the meantime  🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Kerrycarp (21 Mar 2022)

I have downsized from a house with solar panels to one without and from 2 tanks, 1 x 360 litres and 1 x 250 litres to only one at 180 litres but planted.
I don't have an increase in energy consumption due to the decrease in tanks BUT if I didn't have a tank at all I believe my mental health costs would dramatically increase beyond anything I could cope with!


----------



## rebel (22 Mar 2022)

Wookii said:


> once they get closer to 50% it becomes a much more attractive proposition.


Do you mean 50% efficiency? That might take a long time or may not even be possible depending on the environment. I would not be holding my breath.

I have 20% panels which are doing a great job so far. I only get 33% of market price for energy sold back to grid but better than nothing.









						New efficiency record for solar cell technology
					

A research team has set a new record in the power conversion efficiency of solar cells made using perovskite and organic materials. Their latest work demonstrated a power conversion efficiency of 23.6%, approaching that of conventional silicon solar cells. This technological breakthrough paves...



					www.sciencedaily.com


----------



## Wookii (22 Mar 2022)

rebel said:


> Do you mean 50% efficiency? That might take a long time or may not even be possible depending on the environment. I would not be holding my breath.


 Yeah 50% spec (ideal conditions, as all panels are rated at). It may take a long time, who knows, they have already hit over 47% in lab conditions - obviously still heavily at the research level - but I think where there is profit motive and sufficient demand, it drives innovation faster. These surging energy prices will no doubt increase demand significantly.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Mar 2022)

Hi all, 


rebel said:


> Does anyone here have negative energy bills due to offset from solar?


It is <"pretty close for me"> (but not now the bills have gone up). That is only because when we got PV panels (2011) the Feed In Tariff (FIT) was ridiculously generous and index linked guaranteed for 25 years.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (22 Mar 2022)

I can never get my head round( not trying to be political here btw) the gov took away the extra money given during covid on low payed benifits because of the financial struggle but now with the energy crisis surely it's needed just as much and if the country country could afford it then surely they can now with the cost of living rising


----------



## hypnogogia (22 Mar 2022)

PARAGUAY said:


> I can never get my head round( not trying to be political here btw) the gov took away the extra money given during covid on low payed benifits because of the financial struggle but now with the energy crisis surely it's needed just as much and if the country country could afford it then surely they can now with the cost of living rising


Well, they could if they wanted to.  Windfall tax on petrol as well as tax revenue being generally higher than predicted currently.  There's a great link on twitter by @RichardMurphy (a professor of accountancy).  Amongst others he quotes Goldman Sacks who say that the chancellor could give away £50bn this week and still meet budget targets.  on top of that they could reduce the 58ppl of duty they currently collect on petrol.  Here's a link to one of his threads:


----------



## pat1cp (22 Mar 2022)

The trouble with temporarily reducing tax/increasing benefits is reverting back. See recent outrage regards universal credit, where most of the opposition called it a cut, whereas it was going back to where it was.


----------



## martinpsmith33@protonmail (24 Mar 2022)

What about CO2 prices, last time I asked about refiling a 6kg bottle they wanted £100, used to be £20.


----------



## rebel (25 Mar 2022)

martinpsmith33@protonmail said:


> What about CO2 prices, last time I asked about refiling a 6kg bottle they wanted £100, used to be £20.


That is a bit much. I think they are scamming you.

Nothing has gone up by x5 just yet.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Mar 2022)

martinpsmith33@protonmail said:


> last time I asked about refiling a 6kg bottle they wanted £100



£100 ?!? What did they fill the bottle with? The dying exhalations of a herd of unicorns? 

☠️🦄 ❌ = £100

See if there’s an Adams Gas vendor nearby, their prices are much more reasonable and they operate nationally:






						Stockists | Find a Delivery Service Near You | Adams Gas
					

To find the nearest delivery service for your gas canisters, visit our stockists page to find your nearest stockist and deliverer.



					www.adamsgas.co.uk


----------



## Courtneybst (25 Mar 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> £100 ?!? What did they fill the bottle with? The dying exhalations of a herd of unicorns?
> 
> ☠️🦄 ❌ = £100
> 
> ...


I would agree with Geoffrey. I got a new lot of CO2 this week, 2x 2KG and 2x5KG for £95 all in. I know you can get it even cheaper but they are nice people where I go and the service is great. Also helps that it's right next to 2 Maidenhead Aquatics for my pleasure. 😁


----------



## NatalieHurrell (28 Mar 2022)

With the rising energy costs and the whole global warming thing I've decided to go temperate.  I have some Peppered Corys in quarantine, but keep changing my mind about what else to get.  I did think Paradise fish, but I really want some shrimp...

Our fuel bill is going from £108.00 to £167.00 next month, but it's going up again in October when they lift the cap again, so went for damage limitation on tank size and a heater that will be set to 18 degrees.


----------



## Conort2 (29 Mar 2022)

NatalieHurrell said:


> keep changing my mind about what else to get. I did think Paradise fish, but I really want some shrimp...


If you want shrimp I’d go for smaller cyprinids, danio tinwini are really nice, celestial pearl danios, puntius gelius, chela etc


----------



## NatalieHurrell (29 Mar 2022)

I was looking at the Puntius gelius yesterday actually.  Lovely little fish.  Also quite like the Asian Rummynose, which do fine in harder water.  Trouble is my local shop only seems to stock males.  Can see if they'd get females in or not.  I'm also quite partial to the wild-type green Golden Barb, but not seen those for ages.


----------



## Conort2 (29 Mar 2022)

NatalieHurrell said:


> also quite partial to the wild-type green Golden Barb


I wouldn’t fancy keeping those with shrimp, they get to a decent size, wild type are lovely fish though.


----------



## NatalieHurrell (29 Mar 2022)

I did think that.  Maybe I should forget the shrimp and try the Golden barbs and the Paradise Fish together, as the barbs are a decent size and quick.  However some people report fin nipping.


----------



## Conort2 (29 Mar 2022)

NatalieHurrell said:


> I did think that.  Maybe I should forget the shrimp and try the Golden barbs and the Paradise Fish together, as the barbs are a decent size and quick.  However some people report fin nipping.


They’ll be good with paradise fish, they’re robust and can certainly handle themselves.


----------



## Garuf (29 Mar 2022)

Don’t go for cpds if you want shrimp, they will even collapse a cherry shrimp colony they go after the babies so throughly.


----------



## Regent (5 Apr 2022)

castle said:


> I have the plans, and plumbing in place for a 1600L tank, but to run that is looking to cost around £1000 a year now  The marine tank is another large cost. When you factor it in, I have to worry about it a bit. If I explain to the lass I date, 150£ a month is on electricity for the aquariums she may not like them as much. £150 a month is still a swallowable amount though, for a hobby I enjoy etc.
> 
> Fish costs are rising, but that doesn't bother me much, always felt fish were too cheap anyway.
> 
> Regardless, almost everything will be going temperate, which suits me fine anyway. I've gotten into buckets (big ones) in the greenhouse, again.





MirandaB said:


> Whilst fishkeeping is my only hobby I've had to be realistic about the rising energy costs and the fact that the majority of my costs are down to the tanks so I've cut down a fair few and now sticking to mostly temperate fish.
> I think any lfs that isn't giving serious thought to expanding their temperate range is being extremely short sighted in view of the current climate.
> You only have to see the massive increase in tanks for sale on FB etc to see people are beginning to panic although for the majority that one tank they have is not adding much to their bill if they took the trouble to work it out properly.
> I'm with @castle on fish cost,the more expensive they become perhaps the more people will care about them...cheap fish are seen as disposable and that's something that needs to stop.
> I have no problem with paying a premium price for a healthy fish that I particularly want,my zhoui were £25 each and to me worth every penny of that.


Do either of you have a list of temperate aquascape friendly fish? The last two summers the temperate in my tanks has reached 32 deg in short bursts (yes in the UK!) and the fish suffered....


----------



## Garuf (5 Apr 2022)

Regent said:


> Do either of you have a list of temperate aquascape friendly fish? The last two summers the temperate in my tanks has reached 32 deg in short bursts (yes in the UK!) and the fish suffered....


There aren’t many temperate fish that also do well at that temp that’s what makes them temperate. The only one I can think of isn’t really a temperate is the green neon which has a huge 10c temperature tolerance but going from 30+ back down to low 20’s will stress them no end in my experience. Best thing would be to chill the tank either through ice packs, running a reverse photo period, chiller or fans.


----------



## Paulus (5 Apr 2022)

My complete setup is using 120W max during the day.
This includes:

Lights (WRGBII at 60%)
Filters (1 eheim 2217 & 1 Eheim professionel 4+ 600
GHL doser
Co2 art PRO-SE Series - Aquarium CO2 Dual Stage Regulator with Integrated Solenoid
small ikea light in the cabinet which is only on during maintenance

When the lights are off its around 38W

But this is nothing compared to the game/simracing pc setup


----------

